# ?? about something breeder said re: socializing



## Alecia (Sep 15, 2008)

I was talking to a breeder about socializing a new little one and she said that I should not allow the hedgie to fall asleep on me while we are getting to know each other. Our conversation was cut short and I did not get an explanation as to why that is a bad idea. Does anyone know?

Alecia


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I have no clue... I've never heard that one before (then again, the only contact with breeders I have is on HHC). 
Perhaps it may start to think you're it's bedding and not want to sleep while it's in his/her cage? I can't imagine anything else :?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd like to hear the reason behind it as I can't figure it out myself. 

I can tell you that when I got my baby, she would scamper around, run in circles around me, and then fall asleep on me. One of my favorite early moments with her is when she fell asleep with her little body curled over the side of one of my hands so her head was upside down in my other hand. It amazed me that she could sleep like that. 

Anyhow, I didn't try to keep her awake. I figured if she slept, it was because she was tired and felt I was a safe enough surface to let down her guard and make sleepies. Now, as an adult, she's a rather laid back hedgie... still scampers around when I first take her out, then settles down in the crook of my arm to sleep. Unless, of course, she senses mealies are nearby 

Based on that experience (and also wondering how/why one would bother to keep a sleepy baby awake), I'd say it's okay to let your hedgie fall asleep on you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Hasn't affected any of my hedgies for the worse. If anything I find it a reassurance that they are nervous, but not too nervous to sleep... a sign of progress. When they wake up from their nap they seem to settle down quickly once recognition kicks in.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't understand that either- I think a hedgie falling asleep on you is a privledge, it's them showing you they trust you. My hedgie loves to snuggle up and fall asleep in my lap, and he's always much happier with handling afterwards.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That doesn't make any sense to me. Having them fall asleep on you shows they trust you. I love having someone sleep on me.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Im not a breeder but I feel that allowing them to fall asleep on you is perfered! I think its one of the truest forms of bonding. Like already mentioned it shows they trust you. But it helps the hedgie get used to your smell. Its also a stress free bonding time. You dont have to worry about poops or if they are going to walk right off of you or slip between you and the couch. Its a lot easier for both of you. And I think its amazing to see them sleeping there and looking all cute and perfect!


----------



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

Um, I would think that anything that promotes hedgie bonding would be most preferable. I mean.. people suggest that you put a stinky shirt in their cage so that they know your smell.. so wouldn't that mean that they would find your scent a comfort? I think your breeder is cookypants. I say! LET YOUR HEDGIE SLEEP WHERE IT WANTS!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

PinnyMommy said:


> I think your breeder is cookypants.


Possibly. Or maybe she misspoke (heck, I recently told someone I ate a plane on a muffin) and then when the conversation got cut short, didn't have a chance to explain further.

Either way, I'm glad you brought it up here to get feedback on it.


----------



## Mikolaj (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm new to hedgehogs but an animal fanatic with quite the menagrie, so I was wondering if maybe it couldn't have something to do with startling her? Like, maybe since she isn't bonded to you yet, that when she awakens she may become alarmed and agitated from not being in her home?

Just a broad suggestion, seems like an odd thing for someone to tell you!


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

Mikolaj I don't want to tell you're not in the good way to think ,,but if we think about you're idea ,the hedgehogcan't fall asleep on you ,,, cause if he is not quiet he can't fall asleep,,, then when he wake up ,he don,t have nothing to stress him cause he smell exactly same thing ,,,,,, his bin or cage or anykind off place to be is HIS place when he is well ,,,,,and when he smell the same things use to ,,,

Hope i explain well wath i want to tell cause my english is poor but realy hope to be understand ,, 

I ahve a litter of 5 babies couple of week ago ,,when the babies are at 15 days ,i took them and go in the living room to watch somethingd at the TV ,then I don't realy think and sit on the caugh ,,and little bit later i think it's probably the time to return taht babies to their lunch room ,lolllll i check the clock and i was seat on the caugh singe one hour ,,,,then i run to put them in their bin ,and the mother was asleep , i put the babies in the bin just a the side of their mother and they run to drink a big milk part and mom just open one eye and fall asleep again ,,She probably just have enough time to see the babies are all their ,,,,,,THes babies never pschttttt on me ,,,,however it's the first time they sleep on me and they don't know me a lot cause i thook time just a couple minutes befor that story ,,,,,

For me it's the best way to make them adult happy and proud to run around you to play ;-)))


----------



## Mikolaj (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh no, I realized it sounds far fetched, I was just trying to rationalize behind a reason WHY someone would tell her that. I don't agree with it either. I just assumed there just be a reason why the breeder said that, and trying to find logic behind it.


----------



## Alecia (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone (and sorry for taking so long to reply - computer out for a few days!) Our newest - Reggie the Hedgie snuggles up either in the crook of my neck or tries to get in the neck of my shirt (obviously a boy) to snuggle up and fall asleep. He even started purring until husband got all jealous and woke him up. Tells me I am hogging the hedgehog... So Reggie growled at him. Had never heard that before!!! I am so glad to hear most everyone thinks it is a good thing. It is my favorite and I was afraid I was doing something that would make him difficult to handle later. Already have an almost untouchable in Maddie. She is not a big fan of human contact....

I will not worry about it from here on out. It is the sweetest thing to watch his little eyes get all droopy especially when I rub him under his ear just at his jawline. Funny little guy!!

Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww... what a sweetie. 

Amazing how hedgies can have such different personalities. No so different from us humans in that regard, eh?


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

Mikolaj said:


> I'm new to hedgehogs but an animal fanatic with quite the menagrie, so I was wondering if maybe it couldn't have something to do with startling her? Like, maybe since she isn't bonded to you yet, that when she awakens she may become alarmed and agitated from not being in her home?
> 
> Just a broad suggestion, seems like an odd thing for someone to tell you!


That is a good point but if it were to become alarmed as such when it wakes up I can't see it trusting you enough to sleep on you to start.

More than likely it was a mistake on the breeders part.


smhufflepuff said:


> Awww... what a sweetie.
> 
> Amazing how hedgies can have such different personalities. No so different from us humans in that regard, eh?


It is pretty amazing, but most animals are this way if people care long enough to notice.


----------

